# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  بالفيديو.. باسم يوسف : رموز النظام السابق سيحصلون على البراءة و الإخوان استطاعوا أن يكرهوا الجميع فيهم

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 بالفيديو.. باسم يوسف : رموز النظام السابق سيحصلون على البراءة و الإخوان استطاعوا أن يكرهوا الجميع فيهم

نفى الإعلامي باسم يوسف مقدم البرنامج الساخر "البرنامج" هجومه على دولة  قطر، خاصة بعد الأغنية التي أذاعها في حلقته، مشيراً إلى أنه قال بعد عرض  الأغنية أنه لا يمكن لأحد أن يتهم قطر بشيء وأن الانتقاد كان للأوضاع في  مصر وليس لقطر.
وقال إن نظام الحالي حول مصر إلى دولة متسولة رغم  إدعائه امتلاك مشروع نهضة ونكتشف أن مشروعه يعتمد على الهبات، مشيراً إلى  أن مصر ترحب بجميع الاستثمارات ولكن يجب أن يتم تمويل المشروعات داخلياً  قبل اللجوء إلى الخارج، ولكن النظام الحالي نجح في تنفير جميع القوى  السياسية منه ولن يرغب أحد في مساعدته.
وتطرق باسم إلى محاكمة الرئيس  السابق حسني مبارك وما ظهر عليه من راحة نفسية والتي ظهرت في ابتساماته  وتلويحه لمؤيديه، وقال إنه عقب الثورة كان أمام الشعب طريقين إما الطريق  الثوري أو طريق "الموظفين" وهذا ما قررنا السير فيه وتسبب في الوضع الحالي.
وأضاف  باسم خلال لقائه على قناة "العربية"، أنه طبقاً لأسلوب "الورقة والقلم  والمستندات" فإنه سيتم الإفراج عن جميع رموز النظام السابق لأنه لن نتمكن  من إثبات الجرائم على هذا النظام، في حين أنه كان يجب ان يتم اتباع أسلوب  المحاكمة الثورية.

المصدر : باسم يوسف

*

----------

